# IT vs Commerce



## supergroup (Aug 22, 2014)

What should I study? IT or Commerce. IT should be good in terms of future income but it always changing.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Without information on your background, interests and academic results I would suggest IT, or double degree, vs commerce or accounting, or left field, train for a technical or vocational trade.

The reason is there are too many commerce related graduates and many occupations are being affected negatively by digital technology. Commerce maybe perceived as easier, but all occupations, organisations and businesses need IT/IS skills, and later if able, IT/IS project management can increase your salary and career prospects significantly.

However, you need to think carefully exactly what skills and accredited study for a career you need for a preferred occupation as there are many....

Further, students need to think carefully about study to career, as many middle class careers in the minds of their parents and friends were great careers a generation ago, but now may simply lead to unemployment or dead end jobs.....


----------



## forestyuan2014 (Oct 7, 2014)

It is said that many Australian IT jobs have been outsourced to developing countries. If that is true, then IT jobs will not be eay to find in Australia.


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

I think you will find that it is low level processing, coding and data entry jobs go offshore, not high level, and many projects return onshore.

If you want a successful career in IT, you would need to raise your sights higher than simple coding.... you need to develop soft skills along with management skills, to compete for middle and higher level jobs.

For those who are attracted to IT assuming they will neither need to deal with people nor advance their skills, will be under threat.

Commerce even more difficult, too many graduates competing for limited positions, so international grads with post study work visa may struggle to find relevant employment....


----------



## Mariakarda (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you should also take into account yourown psychological characteristics, such as: the ability to communicate with different people and to convince, or perseverance and shyness for example.


----------



## arthurentier (Apr 8, 2015)

I depends of what you like the most or if you wanna find a job easier and of the country market...


----------

